# Water and food bowls ??



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there what is the best thing to use for drinking water ??? And same for food bowl ??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a great question. How many goats and what size?
For dogs I always recommend stainless steel since it is the easiest to clean and therefor most sanitary. That said I use hard plastic for my goats. I just have too many to use the smaller stainless bowls and buckets. 
I use these for the goats http://www.google.com/products/cata...TrqMB9O00AGz5cSmAw&ved=0CEgQ8wIwCA#ps-sellers
I use these for the dogs http://www.google.com/products/cata...u2HN4bn0QGHqqnUAw&ved=0CJMBEPMCMAQ#ps-sellers
http://www.google.com/products/cata...uOZH8Xy0gGEorm2Aw&ved=0CJcBEPMCMAQ#ps-sellers


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For my mini goats, I use those 2 gallon plastic buckets from Tractor Supply, they also carry bucket hangers to keep the buckets up and away from any tails that may drop berries into them.
For feed...I have a plastic hook over type trough for my boys, it's 3 feet long and easily cleaned and can be taken out of the pen after feeding to prevent them from dirtying in it.
My does get fed individually on the milk stand but I do use those smaller plastic hook over feed pans when I give them all alfalfa pellets, each of these, buckets and feed pans are durable and easily cleaned.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I use plastic dog food bowls from dollar general for grain, 2.5 gal. plastic buckets for water (I get them free from local diner) and Hubby bolted milk crates up onto the walls for hay feeders, my guys are minis.....the milk crates work really well. I keep a spray bottle of bleach water and spray the buckets down every day and then rinse well......I wash the grain bowls weekly, my guys get very little grain though.


----------

